# 2012...New Year, New Wish List



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Is it really this time of year again? Gosh each year seems to be going by faster and faster.
Time for my annual Halloween wish list. I'm really getting excited to head into the leaisurely building/creating/plotting season  I can smell the paper mache all ready: 

1. New Crypt - we had quite a struggle with the old one this past year, as boards for the walls and roof were horribly warped. Thank goodness we were able to mask it with vines/moss. To make sure we get a new crypt, we threw out all of the bad pieces when we tore everything down this season.

2. New Character - With Jack finally completed, I have the itch to create another character. I have one in mind. Not really sure how he fits into my graveyard yet, but images of him keep haunting my thoughts, so he has to come to life. Also, I didn't get to complete a character that I had begun last year, due to time restraints. I want to make her come to life as well.

3. Peppers Ghost - My hubby and I almost had this one licked this year, but once things got rolling, it also didn't make it to the haunt. We have all of the materials, we tested it out and it will be amazing this year. 

4. MORE MOVEMENT - There was more movement in our cemetery this year than ever and I really think that it added a lot. i want more movement, but I think that i want it in some different forms. This year we really utilized the "tombstone peeper" rig for all of our movement. Next year I want something more fluid, with different directions then our peeper creations to give diversity.

5. New Entry way - I had been looking at some gothic art and got some amazing ideas for a new entry way. The iron gate/arbor worked, but the 2nd Street Cemetery sign really needs to be updated. I feel like the rest of our haunt has really "matured" to the point that the sign just doesn't fit in any more. So, since that needs to be updated, we figured that we'd go for a more authentic looking entry way.

6. More Attention to Lighting - Lighting this past year was a flop. We normally use large tiki tourches for some natural fire light, amid the blue spot lights and it works out beautifully. This year, we didn't think about the tiki tourches till the last minute and sadly, they had all rusted and couldn't be used. We hadn't realized how important they were till we saw all of the blurry/dark pictures that not having the extra light produced. So, we are toying with the idea of either new tikis or some amber spots added to the blue ones.

7. Monster mud - I really want to give this a shot this year and I think that with the new crypt and new entry way projects, this will be a good year to utilized monster mud. I know it's going to be messy and I'm sure it will take some getting used to, but the results that I have seen in other people's haunts, are worth the mess.

I'm sure that there will be other projects, but for now, I think that this could potentially keep us busy for two or three years, depending how well (or not) we manage our time.

Happy New Haunting year to everyone! Now get to work!!! =)


----------

